# Adhd/dla?



## LoraLoo

Our Son was diagnosed with ADHD last year, something we 'knew' he had really, but was still upsetting to see it confirmed. Also somewhat of a relief. He is on medication to help control it.

Our HV advised us to apply for DLA. At first we were very against this, as we didn't want to be 'getting paid' for our own child. However, with a bit of persuading we eventually did apply, and he got awarded it. High Care, Low Mobility. I'll not lie, the money has been a massive help. It has also meant I can claim Carers Allowance for him.

I have just been told by a friend, whos Son also has ADHD, that he no longer qualifies, as they have stopped giving it for children with ADHD. Is this true, does anybody know? :shrug:


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

I dont think with any disability that you "automatically qualify" It is tested to each individual case. xx


----------



## LoraLoo

Midnight_Fairy said:


> I dont think with any disability that you "automatically qualify" It is tested to each individual case. xx

Thanks, I know that nobody automatically qualifys, my Uncle got refused after having his legs amputated :shock: but my friend told me that NO children with ADHD would even be considered. Not sure how true it is though.


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Yeah they will do, depending how it affects them. I uses it may be HARDER but with proof possible.
xxx


----------



## LoraLoo

I'll just fill in applicated form same as last time when it comes time for his renewal. Everyone told me to 'lie' and exaggerate on it, but I coulnt do that. I was honest, and he got it, so hopefully will again (I know that sounds a bit bad, obviously wish he didnt have it in the first place but the money really does benefit him). Have a Home/School book for him aswell now, so that will hopefully come in handy for both his Consultant ppointments, and when re-applying xxx


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

LoraLoo said:


> I'll just fill in applicated form same as last time when it comes time for his renewal. Everyone told me to 'lie' and exaggerate on it, but I coulnt do that. I was honest, and he got it, so hopefully will again (I know that sounds a bit bad, obviously wish he didnt have it in the first place but the money really does benefit him). Have a Home/School book for him aswell now, so that will hopefully come in handy for both his Consultant ppointments, and when re-applying xxx

No you dont sound bad. Disibilitys cost money! xxx


----------



## Vinushka

I'm surprised a little that you got the high care component, although I don't know how bad his ADHD is, my daughter gets the middle component and at 7 she can't do anything for herself, can't communicate, is still in nappies and needs constant supervision. But, if they did award it to you then you must qualify and shouldn't worry. I was told that my daughter would have been in a full time care centre 10 years ago and that it would have cost £100,000 a year to the government, so of anything we're saving them money...


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Vinushka said:


> I'm surprised a little that you got the high care component, although I don't know how bad his ADHD is, my daughter gets the middle component and at 7 she can't do anything for herself, can't communicate, is still in nappies and needs constant supervision. But, if they did award it to you then you must qualify and shouldn't worry. I was told that my daughter would have been in a full time care centre 10 years ago and that it would have cost £100,000 a year to the government, so of anything we're saving them money...

Hm, if she is 7 and needs that I would 100% re-appeal.


----------



## louisechippy

my son also gets high care low mob and we have just done his renewal and he has been awarded to 2013 so i think you friend may have her facts just a tad wrong x


----------



## LoraLoo

louisechippy said:


> my son also gets high care low mob and we have just done his renewal and he has been awarded to 2013 so i think you friend may have her facts just a tad wrong x

Thanks for this :thumbup:

Vinushka, I too would appeal against that decision, there seems no method to as how they award it. My uncle got turned down after just having his leg amputated after being hospitalised for the best part of 12 months with a leg Ulcer :dohh: I presume they got copies etc from her Consultant etc as they did with Ollie? 

I dont really know any other children with ADHD, to 'compare' his level with, I just filled in the questions and thats what they replied with. He is very difficult mind, I'd say much more harder to cope with on a day to day basis than Amy, who is 2 ss


----------



## katix333

i hate to butt in here, but i am looking for a thread about adhd, i suspect my son has this, and would like some info on how you knew your child had adhd, there symptoms etc xx


----------



## LoraLoo

katix333 said:


> i hate to butt in here, but i am looking for a thread about adhd, i suspect my son has this, and would like some info on how you knew your child had adhd, there symptoms etc xx

I guess every child is different. With Ollie, I knew he was different from being about 10 months old, but it was when he began Nursery/School it became even more so apparent. We saw the school n Nurse to begin with, who referred him to a Consultant to be assessed and it went from there. If you have any concerns I'd see your GP. I'm not sure if it differs from place to place, but here, they generally dont diagnose til around 6 x


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Impulsive
Fidgit
Often lethargic

etc 

They wait till about 6/8 here too x


----------



## katix333

thank you ladies, jayden can change so easily, he can be sitting there quiet and then all of a sudden hes a different child, its almost like hes just had a load of chocolate and fizzy pop if that makes sense? im just finding it hard with my daughter how he hits her bites her pulls her hair etc... he does this to anyone whos near, he goes to a nursery and i told myself argh he will calm down but thursday the teacher had to have a word with me, as he had kicked the teacher and started shouting at them etc but then next minute he was sitting quietly drawing a picture, so even his nursery are seeing this now... 
i did go to my doctor, and he said i need to see the health visitor and see if she will refer me, is that what they normally do? if you think this sounds like something else then i am welcome to your opinions :) xx


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

yeah HV refured us hun. Hope your ok xxx I would ask for meeting at school they can often help x


----------



## katix333

Midnight_Fairy said:


> yeah HV refured us hun. Hope your ok xxx I would ask for meeting at school they can often help x

thanks for your reply, did what i said sound familiar? xx


----------

